# Need Graphite mold and other



## jmdlcar (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

If you need to buy any graphite molds and other check this out. He will try and make what you might want.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/canvasman34/m.html?_nkw=&amp;amp;amp;_armrs=1&amp;amp;amp;_from=&amp;amp;amp;_ipg=25&amp;amp;amp;_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2654

You can tell him that Jack Carpenter told you.

You can delete this or move it if need too.

Jack


----------



## ejaeromechanic (Aug 16, 2012)

lol I saw your post and the way it was worded I thought you were asking where to get graphite molds from. So I was going to recommend him to you. Anyways this is exactly the same guy I was going to refer you too. Also I have guides on how to make your own, but at his prices I don't even bother. I just buy my crusibles and molds from him cause he already has everything set up and it would cost more for me to do it myself, than to buy from him. Nice to see other people supporting people that support our hobby/trade.


----------



## chaseonbase (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow. Looks like I found the wrong place. I paid 25 for a dinky mold from some other guys on ebay. Ill definitely check this guy out next time. Do you know if he makes any hexagon molds?


----------



## ilikesilver (Aug 4, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If you need to buy any graphite molds and other check this out. He will try and make what you might want.
> 
> ...



bought one from him, nice quality, made to order. tim


----------

